# Will my betta's fins grow back?



## Xqwerty (Jan 6, 2012)

So both of my Betta fish (male and female of course) started to mate. All went well, they both helped each other put the eggs in the bubblenest. After awhile, the male started to attack the female while she was picking up her eggs, and the female retaliated by biting the males fins. It went on for awhile so I decided to remove the female. It's not that much damaged, but it took a quite big chunk on it's anal and dorsal fin. Almost all the way. How can I make the process of it's regeneration faster? And how long does it usually take?

EDIT :
Oh yeah, and here's a picture (And the eggs  ):


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on the successful spawn...

Usually just clean dechlorinated water from frequent water changes and good nutrition is all that is needed...along with patience....it can take a week or longer for re-growth-depending on how bad the damage, age of the Betta, genetic, overall health...among other things....


----------

